# Sonax spray and seal.



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Recently applied fusso king of gloss in poor weather conditions so end result was very disappointing.

Washed the car few weeks later with Car Chem 1900-1 seemed a good product.

Then applied my Sonax Spray seal for the first time after getting it reduced from ECP in the sales.

Lightly sprayed and rubbed in with a wet cloth it was easy to apply and felt quite 'sticky' so you could feel their was some product doing something. Rinsed off with a pressure washer as stated, the hosed down and dried. I have seen people state it might cover 4 cars, But as I used a wet cloth to apply so less wasted product it would go alot further.

End result was amzing!! Had my car for around 6months and never had a result like it. To describe it I would say it looked rich deep and a wet glass look compared to anything else I have used. the misses even noticed the difference.

Beading looked good during rinsing but time will tell. If all else fails it would be a great product for the summer due to the gloss levels it achieved.

Deffo reccomended!


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Looks great. I ordered spray and seal from CP4L on 21st November but as of today I'm still waiting for it so cancelled the order this morning. I wasn't getting any proper answer via their web chat so gave up. Disappointed but I'll order again some time in the future if it's ever back in stock.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

I waited over two weeks for my bottle to be in stock, and DHL then misplaced it. They've tracked it to Copenhagen! I'm in no rush, so more out of curiosity I'll let it go round the houses. For a £12 bottle of sealant it's clocking up some air miles.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

blurb said:


> I waited over two weeks for my bottle to be in stock, and DHL then misplaced it. They've tracked it to Copenhagen! I'm in no rush, so more out of curiosity I'll let it go round the houses. For a £12 bottle of sealant it's clocking up some air miles.


 I just kept getting the same response of 'we'll get in touch with head office and they'll let you know a lead time', which never happened.

I've got other products to use up anyway, so may order again when these are used up.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

I think mine took about 5 weeks to come. It of a joke really as it never said it would take any more than 3 days 

Great product though


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

I used mine for the first time at the weekend and feel the same way!
Normally give my car a going over with BSD or Aqua Wax after a wash and this time it really has made the colour look a lot richer, for the minimal effort I'm impressed!


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Mines on order, 4-6 week wait :doublesho but for £12.15 I don’t mind not in any rush!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Great stuff ain't it. Sonax make some real good products.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Well my bottle of Spray and Seal, ordered end of November, was shipped from CP4L 18th Dec, went from East Midlands to Heathrow, then over to Helsinki, then Copenhagen, back to East Midlands and is due to be delivered to London tomorrow.
DHL were very good in tracking it down and keeping me informed.


----------



## rob01792 (Aug 21, 2010)

Did u spray all over and rinse or a panel at a time then rinse


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

I did the car in sections. Spray into damp mitt, wipe over section, rinse off. Repeat until complete, then dry.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Sprayed a panel at a time and wiped with a wet microfibre. 

Then jetwashed the whole car down. 

Then pat dried


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Can I just get clarification of the rinse methd... some are saying hosed, some are saying jet washed.

Mike Phillips video on Youtube seems to use a 'hose / rose' only. So does it need a full on jet wash to rinse ?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

From the videos I’ve seen, you just spray on whole of the car and rinse off immediately...

I presume applying via wet microfibres allows less to be used ?


----------



## Tazgalsinh (Mar 4, 2012)

hi, where can you get Sonax spray and seal for £12.95?


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

£12.30 on carparts4less.

Item code 552981290, use discount code "PAYDAY" to get it to £12.30.


----------



## Tazgalsinh (Mar 4, 2012)

spyk3d said:


> £12.30 on carparts4less.
> 
> Item code 552981290, use discount code "PAYDAY" to get it to £12.30.


brilliant. thanks


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Hope you're not in a hurry for it as after 2 months I gave up waiting and got a refund.


----------



## rob01792 (Aug 21, 2010)

garage_dweller said:


> Hope you're not in a hurry for it as after 2 months I gave up waiting and got a refund.


I ordered 16th dec delivered 30 jan just hope its worth the wait


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

rob01792 said:


> I ordered 16th dec delivered 30 jan just hope its worth the wait


Is it going to be any better than the likes of bouncers brad juice, gyeon wet coat or Carpro hydr02 lite?

Seems a long time to order and wait when an already good alternative is readily available. Bit different if you could order it into store for the next day like some of the ECP stock


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I just spray on a freshly rinsed car, then rinse again. Dry with microfiber.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Yellow Dave said:


> Is it going to be any better than the likes of bouncers brad juice, gyeon wet coat or Carpro hydr02 lite?


To be honest, of the ones I've tried, I don't think there's much in it to the eye between Sonax, Bead Juice, or Detailed Online's Nano Sealant. I tried Auto Glanz Prizm and,whilst decent enough, I don't think it quite matches the others.
HTH


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Can this product be used with an ONR wash?

I have no access to running water so I would apply this as follows:

Wash with ONR
Spray Sonax onto wet surface and work over panel with a micro fibre
Re-wash panel with ONR (not sure if this step is needed)
Towel dry


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Scotty B said:


> Can this product be used with an ONR wash?
> 
> I have no access to running water so I would apply this as follows:
> 
> ...


I'd use BSD in this instance, spray on wet car and dry the panel with a towel, no need to rinse. Adds a lot of gloss and protection, most users seeing around 3 months.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I use BSD as a drying aid after every ONR wash. Just wanted to try something different as BSD running low.


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

Scotty B said:


> I use BSD as a drying aid after every ONR wash. Just wanted to try something different as BSD running low.


Done & Dusted Si02 edition?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Scotty B said:


> Can this product be used with an ONR wash?
> 
> I have no access to running water so I would apply this as follows:
> 
> ...


I would wash and dry as normal and then apply Spray&Shine with a damp applicator and lightly buff with a dry microfibre.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

toni said:


> I would wash and dry as normal and then apply Spray&Shine with a damp applicator and lightly buff with a dry microfibre.


I'm sure I read on this site someone does the same thing with another power wash off type sealant, like Gyeon or something.

It was a bit more than a damp applicator they used but evidently these products don't need gallons of water to work.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Yup, they work even better when applied with the wipe-on method.
[email protected] detailing on YT has a video on this application method but with Gyeon Wetcoat.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Well I just learnt the hard way that damp wipe on/buff off is a streakfest.
You have been warned


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

BarryAllen said:


> I'm sure I read on this site someone does the same thing with another power wash off type sealant, like Gyeon or something.
> 
> It was a bit more than a damp applicator they used but evidently these products don't need gallons of water to work.


I apply wet coat in 2 different ways.

- After the 2BM, mist onto panel, spread with a wet cloth, pressure wash off then dry.

- After 2BM, mist onto panel, spread over with cloth then buff dry with a fresh towel.

Really easy either way to use and good results.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

